

AOL Sells Winamp And Shoutcast to Online Radio Aggregator Radionomy - nashashmi
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/01/aol-sells-winamp-and-shoutcast-music-services-to-online-radio-aggregator-radionomy/

======
eli
Posting it again because it was a really good read:

Winamp’s woes: how the greatest MP3 player undid itself (2012)
[http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/06/winamp-how-
greatest-...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/06/winamp-how-greatest-
mp3-player-undid-itself/)

------
stevenrace
I had hoped some HN'ers would end up purchasing it.

There was a fairly long string of comments pledging funds [1]. I'm curious how
that panned out - in both terms of informal croudsourcing and how one
negotiates with AOL-TW.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6777094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6777094)

------
yoran
On Windows, I'm still using Winamp as of today because I haven't found an
alternative of equal quality. Not sure why though considering that Winamp is
so old, at least enough time to develop a good alternative!

~~~
cmircea
foobar2000

~~~
gilrain
The best music player available as long as you're willing to spend hours
customizing its shitty default interface, yes.

------
thrillgore
So Winamp's delay has been postponed by a year or two. Okay.

------
kevin_rubyhouse
So Microsoft didn't want Winamp and Shoutcast bad enough?

------
lampe3
My first thought: AOL is still alive ?

~~~
pkill17
You clearly don't follow the market very much.

[https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:AOL](https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:AOL)

~~~
graeme
I knew they were still a big company, but I didn't know about their recent
uptick. What's going on there?

